# Cannot Telnet or access TWP after Clear and Delete



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

I originally had my DTiVo set to 192.168.1.100. After I did a Clean and Delete, I can nolonger use either to getinto my system. Any ideas on how to remedy that? Was it possible that it changed the boot partition? I've tried several things and so far none have worked.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Network settings are typically stored in MFS, and MFS is destroyed and rebuilt during a C&DE. If you have a serial cable, you should be able to connect that way and re-enter your network settings with netconfig.tcl or a similar networking script.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

If it was hacked with the Zipper, adding a file called firstboot_flag to the root directory will restore your original IP params in MFS the next time you reboot. You can do this easily with a serial cable, otherwise you'll have to pull the drive.


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

It was indeed Zippered. Do you know if there is an IP address it defaults to? And if not, how would I create either the netconfig.tcl or first_boot.flag file. Thanks again.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Once you connect with a serial cable cd to the root directory and type "touch first_boot.flag" it will default to whatever you used when you did the zipper in the first place


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

Does the DirecTiVo default to an odd IP address if it can't find the one I used when Isetup the drive? Thanks.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

You have to create the network settings in Mfs on a dtivo so it won't default to anything.


----------

